# Aquarium placement in condo building - worried about weight



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi,

I am going to be moving into a new highrise building next year. That means I've got a year to dream about a new aquarium...

The building is brand new, 8" thick concrete floors. Floors are designed for a live load of 40psf.

Currently, the best location ascetically for the aquarium is along an interior wall (i.e. it is not a load bearing wall). 
The closest load bearing column is about 8ft away from the proposed aquarium location. 

The total weight of the aquarium, water, hardscape, stand, equipment etc. would probably be around 600lbs.

Does anyone have thoughts on if this aquarium location would be alright? 

I imagine strength is not an issue, but I worry about floor deflection over time...


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

I had a 150 gallon close by a interior wall when I was in a high rise condo.
everything was fine


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

You're totally fine.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Alright, the consensus seems to be that I have nothing to worry about 

Thanks guys


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

In general its not the weight of a large aquarium that is the main concern. It's the volume of water that may leak out if the tank gives way or the plumbing leaks and damage from the water that is the main issue. 

Never heard of a tank causing flooring issues due to weight in a condo or apartment building. Have heard of strata councils banning aquariums and aquariums leaking, causing the owners a lot of grief dealing with the aftermath.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Have heard of strata councils banning aquariums and aquariums leaking, causing the owners a lot of grief dealing with the aftermath.


Yea, the building isn't complete yet so no strata at the moment. The developer just says that "a reasonable number of fish" are allowed. So I guess they could define a "reasonable number" as anything... I'm hoping if I keep the tank to about 30gal it won't draw much attention.


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

I doubt any Strata will have an issue with a 30g tank. Plus if you move in before the Strata forms they have to grandfather whatever is there.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Make sure you get on the Strata Council then, if you can, to protect your interests.


----------

